# Wheel paint and tire size question



## cracKness (Feb 20, 2007)

I bought a set of binno b1080 (18x7.5 et +35) for a good deal yesterday. There's a few nicks here and there, so I'd like to either touch up the color or just repaint.
How do I find this color? or (for repainting) where would I find a close enough color? I really like the color and I think it would look bitchin on my CW Rabbit.
I'd also like a recommendation on the right size tires to get for these. I'm coming up from the stock steelies @15 inches to these so I'm completely lost in where to start (and a tire size calculator won't give me the new size), plus it helps to have expert advice from the likes of you guys








Pic for clicks...The color appears a little brighter than it is, thanks to the flash.


----------



## audi666 (Jul 8, 2003)

*Re: Wheel paint and tire size question (cracKness)*

id take the wheel to somewhere where you could buy automotive paint and have them test a sample of it, like PPG.
id do a 225/40/18

edit: 
i can't read










_Modified by audi666 at 8:58 AM 1-14-2010_


----------



## cracKness (Feb 20, 2007)

*Re: Wheel paint and tire size question (audi666)*

I would hope you wouldn't do that tyre size... these are 18s.
On the other hand, I have been away from the 'tex for a while, so maybe that's the new stretch? lol
Awesome info on the paint though, never heard of them but there's a PPG not too far from me http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by cracKness at 10:00 AM 1-14-2010_


----------



## audi666 (Jul 8, 2003)

*Re: Wheel paint and tire size question (cracKness)*

new kind of stretch


----------



## cracKness (Feb 20, 2007)

*Re: Wheel paint and tire size question (audi666)*

Hehehe... Thanks for the help man!


----------



## audi666 (Jul 8, 2003)

*Re: Wheel paint and tire size question (cracKness)*

yah np.


----------



## VMRWheels (Aug 11, 2009)

*FV-QR*

+1 for 225/40/18 as long as your not too low you should be fine with that http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## cracKness (Feb 20, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (VMRWheels)*

Feel free to ridicule me, but I'm at stock 4x4 height... Maybe that'll be my next upgrade depending on how it looks with the 18's...
Turns out finding this gold is damn near impossible... I found another set of wheels with what looks to be close enough, but I the manu. doesn't make it anymore and I can't find it anywhere







VHT sp182 Gold.
Pic for reference... It's a bit more brownish/bronze than your average gold wheel, but I don't like that lighter/almost faded looking gold...


----------



## 4229GL (Jul 22, 2006)

man, just colormatch to your car. That always looks amazing.


----------

